# Any endurance riders in the SE?



## chaps89 (28 January 2015)

A few years ago I was able to do a couple of endurance rides on a friends horse, she was also RO for one of the first training rides of the year for a number of years so I helped out with that a bit. I well and truly have the bug but am unfortunately grounded with a broken horse at the moment and not in touch with my friend anymore.
However I am happy to offer up time crewing if anyone would appreciate a hand? I'm based near Guildford. Thought I'd put it out there incase anyone could use an extra pair of hands as the season comes up


----------



## tiga71 (28 January 2015)

I do endurance but am based down in Brighton. I only do up to about 45km and have never been lucky enough to have crew. Think am too far from you to be practical probably.

But if you are on FB you could join this group https://www.facebook.com/EnduranceGBSouthEastofficial and put a post up and am sure you could arrange something. 

I am doing Tilford on the 9th March (think that is the date) so maybe that is quite near to you? It would be fun to have crew but you would have to meet us there I think. The other thing you could do is volunteer on the day with the RO, that way you are helping everyone. THe southeast website is here  http://endurancegb.co.uk/southeast

If you fancy helping on the rides as volunteer I can put you in touch with a few RO. There is Brendons training ride near Brighton on 22nd Feb.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 January 2015)

Arabian Lines forum has a Endurance section you could post on there if your offering help I am sure someone will see it


----------



## chaps89 (28 January 2015)

Tilford is the ride my friend ran for a number of years so I know it well. I know she hasn't done it last year or this and didn't want to intrude on her territory by volunteering there (shame as great venue and amazing catering van - always important!) If I can be of any help to you feel free to send me a PM and I'm sure we can arrange something. Had thought about volunteering at rides as well- anything to get back into the sport even if it isn't competing. Will try facebook and arabian lines, thanks both


----------



## LittleBlackMule (28 January 2015)

I can go one better than that - I have a spare horse for this season. Interested?


----------



## chaps89 (28 January 2015)

That really is going one better! Depending on the potential arrangement, yes very! Would you mind pm'ing me some more info please?


----------

